# Spain at Christmas



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking for campsite in Spain for Christmas and New Year with possible entertainment.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

BENIDORM ,!
Come on down its lovely..


Currently 38 degrees here.. 

Lots of sites close to the town to choose from, our fav is Villasol.
Plenty of entertainment and if you like it quite you can have that as well..

ps.. why have you posted in sat nav ???


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Only one place to head for BENIDORM. Lots to do lots to see and good campsites. We have had 5 Christmas times in Benidorm and loved every one of them. Health stops us from doing it again for a couple of years.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Crazy world,I live here and go to UK for Christmas.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

crazy world Hogan indeed....
I live down here in S of F and, 'cos it's so cold here in winter, I go to Spain or Portugal......but I ALWAYS go PAST Benidorm......there's are a million nicer places in S.E. Spain than Benidorm......but I guess one cannot have other people's holidays for them......it takes all sorts.......
Garcia


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We are not really fans of camp sites with lots of entertainment but have stayed at Camping Torre del Mar, Torre del Mar, Malaga	Spain near Christmas time and it was a busy, lively site with good facilities and in the lively and pleasant resort of Torre del Mar, so you could go and celebrate with the Spanish in the resort too and Malaga is only a bus ride away. When we were there you got free wifi for your money.

CandA


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*xmas*

Well my retirment looms only got 2 weeks left then we set of for Spain on the 23 Aug down to northern Spain then on to Benidorm for winter staying at Raco Short break flying back to the uk for five weeksthen back to Benidorm on the 5 Dec until March :lol: :lol: :lol: 8)

Mick


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

PEPPS Wish I could join you

steve & ann. -- teensvan


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We will be having our 6th Christmas and New Year at camping Marjal in Guardamar De Segura, a brilliant site with plenty to do, many activities if you want to join in, the locals and many visitors head for the beach on Christmas Day & New Year's day, the weather hasn't let us down yet.

It is a very busy site over the winter months, but there are usually some pitches available for short term stays, I would ring them if you are interested

Cavaqueen


----------

